

Forbes calls Putin the world's most powerful person. Don't be deluded. - callum85
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/oct/31/forbes-vladimir-putin-most-powerful-person-world-obama

======
memracom
Saying that "the US remains overwhelmingly dominant" does not mean that Putin
isn't the most powerful person. It is possible for the USA collectively to be
dominant while no single US citizen, not even the president, is as powerful as
Putin and some other world leaders.

